# Moving blankets for warmth/insulation



## bczoom

Remember grandma's quilts that always kept you warm?  Well, moving blankets are about the same size and material.  Try to blow through one... you can't.

They can be bought for $6-10 each and can make a huge heat difference.

Put one in each vehicle.  If your stranded in the winter, wrap yourself.  Need to change a tire in winter, toss it on the ground (and half cover yourself if needed for snow or wind protection).  Wash it if it got muddy.

We have a lot of windows in our house.  The family room exterior wall has 18 linear feet of glass (imagine (6), 3' glass doors in a row but 4 are fixed).  When temps are what they are now at about 0°, that room struggles to stay warm.  I thumb-tacked moving blankets over 4 of them.  _I don't need the light, it's dark this time of year by time you're out of work anyway_.  Within 1 hour of hanging those blankets, the room temp raised 5°.  I did my office and got the same result.

Something to consider...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Not a bad idea!!!!!

After almost getting stuck overnight in Wyoming years ago, in sub zero temps, I started packing a sleeping bag and "stuff", just in case.  Down here in East Texas, I don't need to do that but I could pack a couple of moving blankets without appearing paranoid.  

OK, I admit that I have been known to carry a fleece sleeping bag in the vehicle when traveling just to keep the chill off ... if needed.


----------



## geneliamargret

bczoom said:


> Remember grandma's quilts that always kept you warm?  Well, moving blankets are about the same size and material.  Try to blow through one... you can't.
> 
> They can be bought for $6-10 each and can make a huge heat difference.
> 
> Put one in each vehicle.  If your stranded in the winter, wrap yourself.  Need to change a tire in winter, toss it on the ground (and half cover yourself if needed for snow or wind protection).  Wash it if it got muddy.
> 
> We have a lot of windows in our house.  The family room exterior wall has 18 linear feet of glass (imagine (6), 3' glass doors in a row but 4 are fixed).  When temps are what they are now at about 0°, that room struggles to stay warm.  I thumb-tacked moving blankets over 4 of them.  _I don't need the light, it's dark this time of year by time you're out of work anyway_.  Within 1 hour of hanging those blankets, the room temp raised 5°.  I did my office and got the same result.
> 
> Something to consider...


It is necessary to have a soundproof blanket, it is to to meet the unique challenges of demolition work. With industry-leading noise reduction and superior sound absorption capabilities. Which ensures that your temporary _moving blankets soundproof_ blanket can be close to the noise source, regardless of its location on the site.


----------

